# mavs @ t'wolves



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

last time they played us it went down to the wire and wally hit a buzzer beater to win it.

its going to be kg vs. dirk, and they always put up big numbers when they play each other

i predict 97-89 mavs win


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

the mavs lose 

i dont understand why nelson didnt put the ball in dirks hands every time down the stretch.

one of the crucial posessions in the fourth q they ran a pick and roll with nash and najera????????? (najera got blocked)


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Sorry nellie fans but nelson sucks... that is why they lose a lot.
I am convinced Nelson needs to go, along with his son, and del harris. Del harris is another guy that brings losing with him. The mavs needs some bruisers to toughen the team up. Najera is their best bruiser but its hard for him to go up against the power forwards in the west every night. If they had a guy like amare stoudamire that would be nice. They need a young athletic big guy to grab boards and provide a presence down low.

First priority...get rid of nellie. 

The mavs better start playing better against the wests top teams or they are going to be intimidated when playoffs come around.

Good luck Mavs and god bless.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> Sorry nellie fans but nelson sucks... that is why they lose a lot.
> I am convinced Nelson needs to go, along with his son, and del harris. Del harris is another guy that brings losing with him. The mavs needs some bruisers to toughen the team up. Najera is their best bruiser but its hard for him to go up against the power forwards in the west every night. If they had a guy like amare stoudamire that would be nice. They need a young athletic big guy to grab boards and provide a presence down low.
> 
> ...


i really thought that was a joke there for a few seconds. "nelson sucks...that's why they lose a lot." what the hell are you talking about? despite their shortcomings the mavs have been playing good enough ball to lead the leauge and have looked pretty good doing it. i'm questioning whether this post is sincere because nelson also has a great team of assistant coaches. nelson has built a great team and he's doing a fine job coaching it.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Both Nellies and Del is the reason why they are in the top. Don might be coach of the year this year too.


----------



## dirk16 (Jun 21, 2002)

obviously you don't know what's you're talking about. nelson is the main reason why the mavs are where they are. but it sure does suck that they lose so much :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

They need to get rid of Nellie if they are serious about winning a championshiop....that is what I should have said. That is what I meant, because Dallas is serious about winning, so I thought that could be left unsaid. I should have said they lose a lot to the top teams instead of saying they lose a lot. The coach provides stability and confidence in key situations and Nellie is too off the wall and gets called for techinicals at terrible times.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

There are only a hanful of coaches that are championship caliber,meaning they have the right coaching to go all the way, and he is not one of them.

Pat Riley
Phil Jackson
Rick Adelman is good enough
Larry Brown could do it with right group


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Most will not agree with this but time will tell and you can remember this when the mavs dont win with Nellie at the helm. Then you can look back and realize why.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Dallas has good enough players where not winning a championship should be a disappointment. I have watched them play enough to know they can play with anyone in the league. Something has to be wrong if they dont win and I can tell what the answer is already, Nellie!


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I am not trying to be thread Nazi by posting opinions on everything. I don't mean to bash anyone, and I apologize if I have offended anyone.


----------

